# Chi's in the shower, how many of you have done this?



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

After reading about "poor Bryco" shower experience, I wondered how many of you have taken your chi's into the shower just because you wanted to not that you really had to. I have and then thought everyone I know would think I was completely insane.lol At least my family and non-chi friends would.

How bout you all? What was your experience, did your chi like it, hate it or indifferent?

Sassy was o-k with it, maybe a little unsure at first but as long as she's with me she would do anything. lol We had been outside working and I needed a shower and she also needed a bath and I just thought "kill 2 birds with 1 stone" so I took her in with me. I will admit it was pretty quick shower, soap up, rince and get out.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I never did it with Midgie, but I have with Midgie's Mother (Kasper) a long time ago & I think with other dogs that I've owned. I had to then because I didn't have a sprayer on my sink & the dogs were too big. I don't believe no dogs like showers?! lol


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

I have with Roxy!  Like you said about yours, Roxy will do anything to be with me. She didn't whine or try to get out. But, she just kind of stayed towards the back of the shower where less water was hitting. She definitely didn't hate it though. I like the water really hot, so I showered first, and then I fixed the water temp. and brought her in. I think it's a great idea killing two birds with one stone. We'll definitely be doing it again over here. Haha!


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

We have a huge shower...so, that being said...five dogs and the two of us did fine...LOL didn't traumatize them being in the rain room...and yes, chi's are slippery when wet...


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

I did, ONCE. LOL I took Ernie in because I thought if he could come in the shower with me, maybe all of them would, and that would make their bath time so easy. He nearly turned my legs into ground meat clawing and trying to get out. That was a first and a last. I will never do that again!


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

I have took one of our six in the shower with me Radar and he did good because he LOVES to be with me.


----------



## sjm (Mar 7, 2011)

i used to do this with a chi/doxie that i was sitting for a couple of months. she didn't mind it at all, and i loved washing her in there so much better than in a separate bath. she liked to just sit underneath the water.

i brought shelly in with me today, actually, and she didn't seem to mind it too much, but after a couple of minutes she started whining to get out. i think she will get used to it after a couple time.

and i always give them a treat afterwards, especially since the worst part of getting a bath for them is being wet afterwards!


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

we have a shower bath (so you stand in the bathtub to be under the shower head. And Fiddle has been in there once because she used to cry. Being that the bath was wet and is curved at the sides, fiddle continued to slip over again and again... to the point of where i needed to put a towel in the bath for her to stand on. She ended up getting used to roaming around the house alone - thank god, so I dont have to take her in any more haha


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Mine all hate the shower so I just bath them now


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

I have the kind of shower head that can be removed and hand held, so 
I get into the shower with the dogs and just turn on the water when it's needed and run the shower head along their fur.

That works out better for them then having them stand in water, and they actually seem to enjoy it.


----------



## littlelovechihuahuas (Mar 8, 2011)

I've never had mine in the shower, I do fill the tub up though and they like to swim in it for a little before the BATHTIME begins.


----------



## littlelovechihuahuas (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## dmccaughan (Sep 26, 2009)

I have always given Joy a shower instead of a bath, she wraps her back legs around my arm, and her front paws around my wrist, and holds herself there as much as I hold her there. It's always quick though, I was her, rinse her, and hand her out to my oldest daughter whom is waiting with a towel.


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

littlelovechihuahuas said:


>


awww, swimming in the big tub. how cute. It probably feels like a huge swimming pool to them. lol


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

littlelovechihuahuas said:


>


Aw cute pic! They actually look like they like it. If that was mine that would both have their paws on the edge desperately hoping to get out. :lol:


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

I love everyone's replys, to tell you the truth there was a time when I would have thought it was totally insane to take a dog into the shower with you but now, well Sassy stays with me ALL the time and her being a senior girl, I want her with me all the time too. 
Thanks for all the replys, love them all. Also makes me feel like I'm not so far out there.lol


----------



## Island Protector (Dec 31, 2010)

No, but I do this with my ducks. Dill loves it! She behaves very well 

I wanted to shower with my future chi like once a week so that he wouldn't be smelly but then I found out water can dry out their skin too (I thought only soap would).


----------



## Marley23 (Sep 16, 2010)

marley always whines when im in the shower so i try to grab her to get her in and she runs away lol than comes back and whines again she is dramatic


----------

